# Which is the best NETBOOK/PDA/PALM TOP in INDIA at affordable price



## aQi_g (Sep 27, 2010)

I want to buy a NETBOOK (example sony vaio W series, samsung N140), pls give honest opinions on which to buy,
It should be lite on my wallet, have good features...
Pls help..


----------

